# Ever see a cat sleeps like this?



## m_brane (Jan 21, 2005)

That's Rugby:










"Please I didn't MEAN to pee on the bed..."


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

That is so cute! I have never seen a cat sleep like that.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

awww....that is just sooooo cute!!


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

HAHAHAHA!!! How precious is that? :kittyturn


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

lol thats cute!
Its like he is blocking out the light.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

That is SOOOO cute!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Looks like he is praying! Darling!


----------



## m_brane (Jan 21, 2005)

"one one-thousand, two one-thousand,..."

That Rugby likes to burrow his face into things--blankets, paws, the inside of my elbow. He's become quite an affectionate cat since the days he spend at the "anti-social" cat cage at the SPCA.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Adorable!!!  

I used to have a cat that was a "face sleeper" as we called it. He was also an orange tabby! This photo brings back memories. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BabyKitty (Jan 14, 2005)

Aweee it looks like you yelled and told him to go in the corner! SOO CUTE!


----------



## irishemt17 (Sep 8, 2004)

how precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

So darn cuuuutttte. Love that picture - love your cat.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

So darn cuuuutttte. Love that picture - love your cat.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Bumpy doesn't sleep like this but does it when he is being told off... it melts my heart every time and he gets away with whatever bad thing he has done!

He also does this cute thing when he puts his chin on one paw and covers his eyes with the other as if to say 'if you can't see me I can't get told off' :lol:


----------



## m_brane (Jan 21, 2005)

icklemiss21,
Sounds pretty adorable, wish there are pictures you can show...


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

Aw that is soooo gorgeous!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

m_brane said:


> icklemiss21,
> Sounds pretty adorable, wish there are pictures you can show...


I'll keep looking and if not I will stalk him tonight and catch him doing _something_ and tell him off while holding the camera.


----------



## NewRagdoll (Feb 2, 2005)

Chrissy would lay out or curl or otherwise get into a normal human sleeping position and then she would take her paw and leg and cover her eyes so as not to be disturbed by the light.


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Oh my, that is just precious!! No, I can't say that I have ever seen a cat sleep like that! How cute!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

icklemiss21 said:


> m_brane said:
> 
> 
> > icklemiss21,
> ...


Hehe that sounds like a plan!

This picture is soooo cute! And the cat hair on that clothing looks so familiar


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

how precious!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

That is so cute! It's like he is trying to hide. LOL


----------



## The Cat's Pyjamas (Feb 15, 2005)

> Ever see a cat sleeps like this?


I have!  

This is Joey - our old family cat.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I have been chasing Bumpy around and he is just not in the mood to be cute... he even bit me 8O 

Guess he wants me to leave him alone to sleep


----------



## m_brane (Jan 21, 2005)

The Cat's Pyjamas said:


> > Ever see a cat sleeps like this?
> 
> 
> I have!
> ...



Joey and Rugby could be identical twins! They have the same body markings and color--can't see Joey's face....
Here's Rugby's:


----------



## m_brane (Jan 21, 2005)

icklemiss21 said:


> I have been chasing Bumpy around and he is just not in the mood to be cute... he even bit me 8O
> 
> Guess he wants me to leave him alone to sleep


Sorry about the bite--those cats know who is boss, don't they?


----------



## The Cat's Pyjamas (Feb 15, 2005)

m_brane said:


> Joey and Rugby could be identical twins! They have the same body markings and color--can't see Joey's face....
> Here's Ruby's:


Cute!!!

I thought the same thing when I saw your initial post!  

Here's Joey's face.


----------



## m_brane (Jan 21, 2005)

The Cat's Pyjamas said:


> [quote="m_brane":1s57d8y2]Joey and Rugby could be identical twins! They have the same body markings and color--can't see Joey's face....
> Here's Ruby's:


Cute!!!

I thought the same thing when I saw your initial post!  

Here's Joey's face. 








[/quote:1s57d8y2]

Such a friendly face--What's Joey like?


----------



## emmaniki (Jan 28, 2005)

adorable


----------



## MerytBast (Feb 21, 2005)

K2 sometimes sleeps like that-- with her head in her paws. So cute


----------



## mindmirror (Feb 23, 2005)

Omg, that's CLASSIC. I love when cats sleep like that. I've only met one other cat who does that. Tink doesn't do it herself.. haha. I just can't help but chuckle when I see this picture.


----------



## sabrina (Feb 9, 2005)

adorable. Hope cat can breathe? :lol:


----------



## chickencat (Feb 26, 2005)

*cat sleeping*

I have a little cat the SAME color that sleeps that EXACT same way - I always say that she is praying - Isn't it the sweetest thing?


----------

